# Lelit Victoria and Baratza Vario-W, JX-Pro for hand grinding.



## tt1106 (May 3, 2021)

Upgraded my Saeco Aroma and Breville Dose Control to a New Lelit Victoria and a Baratza Vario-W. Gifted my Saeco and Breville to my oldest daughter. I don't need more than a single boiler machine, since it's just my wife, her mom and I and I'm the only one who drinks espresso. So far it is a joy. I have a 1ZPresso JX-Pro for work and for morning pour overs. It's a fantastic hand grinder. Very pleased with this setup so far. Significantly better espresso than the Saeco.


----------

